# Audi R8C 1999 Chassis Number



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello,
Another question about chassis numbers.
I know some of you don’t think this is interesting but I like my documentation as complete as possible.
In 2006 I have seen an Audi R8C in Neckarsulm. The information board mentioned that this was car number 10 and that the chassis number is 8RZAA200102. If you look at this car that looks all ride but inside this car was the Le Mans sticker and this has a number 9 and not 10 on it. Does this chassis number really belong to the number 10 car? 
I can understand that they changed the bodywork of the number 9 car with that form the number 10 car because the number 10 hat the best result and is therefore more interesting to display. An other questionable point to me was the seat in this car. It has the name of Pirro on it. Did Pirro drive this car somewhere after Le Mans 1999? 



























_Modified by CoupeS_1971 at 1:19 AM 9-20-2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8C 1999 Chassis Number (CoupeS_1971)*

I dont know if pirro ever drove the car, but info on the chassis numbers you can find here: 
Test day
http://www.racingsportscars.co....html
Race Day
http://www.racingsportscars.co....html
With regards to the chassis number, number 8RZAA200102 gets known as #102 (always the last 3 didgets)
And you are right chassis #102 was car #9 and chassis #101 was car #10.
By the way the chassis numbers also interests me, do you or anyone else have the full Audi R10 Alms and Le Mans chassis history? 
and your photos you added are big red error messeges


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Audi R8C 1999 Chassis Number (lappies)*

So, Audi changed the bodywork on this car.
Can’t you see my pictures? I can see them. What about my previous Audi R8R 1998 post? Can’t you see these pictures either?
For the R10 2007 ALMS I have got the following numbers (but I am not sure)
Sebring: Nr. 1 Chassis 203, Nr.2 Chassis 202, T-Car Chassis 101
St. Petersburg till Road America: Nr.1 chassis 103, Nr. 2 chassis 101
Mosport till end of season: Nr. 1 chassis 20?, Nr. 2 chassis 20?


----------

